# Why Sugar and Glucose are different?



## Smith_X (Jul 17, 2004)

I had study when I was a boy in Science subject.

Gluclose is Mono Saccharide
Suclose is Di saccharide

Suclose will seperate to Gluclose + Gloclose
Moltose = Glucose + Glucose
Lactose = Galactose + Glucose
Selobiose = Glucose + Glucose

Gluclose has chemistry formular = C6H12O6
Suclose has chemistry formular = C12H22O11 because lost 1 H20

====================================
That's all I know about sugar and glucose.

But I want to know that why we cannot eat suclose but have to eat glucose instead. I heard that blend creatine with glucose for better absorbtion. But I never heard anyone said like blend creatine with Sugar for more sweet.

I think both sugar and glucose are sweet but I do not understand why bodybuilding have to drink glucose instead of sugar.

How sugar work in my body ? Does it different from glucose?

I think insulin can retrieve glucose from blood but Sugar will change to glucose anyway. So, why it's not the same?

Any link would welcome, I really want to know why.. Please help. T_T


----------



## madden player (Jul 17, 2004)

Smith_X said:
			
		

> ...I heard that blend creatine with glucose for better absorbtion. But I never heard anyone said like blend creatine with Sugar for more sweet.
> 
> I think both sugar and glucose are sweet but I do not understand why bodybuilding have to drink glucose instead of sugar.


Do you mean dextrose instead of glucose??

Bodybuilders use dextrose instead of sugar because dextrose has a higher glycemic index.  The higher glycemic index means a greater insulin spike.  Insulin is a very anabolic hormone (is shuttles amino acids into your muscle cells).  This means that more of your creatine ends up in your muscles and not in the toilet.


----------



## Smith_X (Jul 17, 2004)

madden player said:
			
		

> Do you mean dextrose instead of glucose??
> 
> Bodybuilders use dextrose instead of sugar because dextrose has a higher glycemic index.  The higher glycemic index means a greater insulin spike.  Insulin is a very anabolic hormone (is shuttles amino acids into your muscle cells).  This means that more of your creatine ends up in your muscles and not in the toilet.



That's mean blending Sugar with Creatine or blending Glucose with Creatine is almost same ? but I have find Dextose instead ???

in my country, there is no Dextose for sale but I can find Glucose at any pharmacy.

Thanks very much madden player


----------



## madden player (Jul 17, 2004)

Smith_X said:
			
		

> ...in my country, there is no Dextose for sale...


Corn sugar is the same thing as dextrose.  http://www.brewingcentres.ns.ca/sugar.htm

Maybe you can find some corn sugar (dextrose) at a beer brewery.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=4555&highlight=sugar


----------



## Smith_X (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks very much Jodi
I check it out now. ^_^


----------



## Smith_X (Jul 19, 2004)

Grrr..
That's mean I mix Creatine with Glucose is totally wrong at all?

That's mean pure creatine with water is just better?? Anybody could help me please ????


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 19, 2004)

Starches are made of many glucose molecules bound together. Dextrose is a starch For creatine absorbsion, you want a starch. Maltodextrin is another good starch to mix with creatine. Orange Juice also has a high glycemic index (because it is full of glucose like starches). Anything that has a high glycemic index will do. Here is a link to look at different foods with their Glycemic Index (GI): http://www.glycemicindex.com/. Sucrose--which is commonly called sugar-- is made up of half glucose, half fructose. The fructose has a low Glycemic Index, and therefore, sucrose (table sugar) has a lower GI than starches--which are pure glucose. You can buy pure starches like Maltodextrin or Dextrose for shakes. Here is an example, though not the cheapest: http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=880


----------



## Smith_X (Aug 26, 2004)

Finally, I found where I can purchase Dextrose in my country.. 

However, it's expensive T_T btw, there are 2 types of dextrose over there..

1. Dextrose Monohydrate >> $1.3 per KG
2. Dextrose Anhydrous >> $1.6 per KG

After I spend some time seek more detail from internet. The term Monohydrate and Anhydrous like Concentrate and Isolate.

Anhydrous will have more percent purity than Monohydrate.. but it's more expensive.

However, I do not know exactly which one I should use to blend with the Creatine?? Anybody could give me some information, please?

Thanks in advance...

===
Next question, I found this document and it's seem contradic what I understand. 

> What are some good products to take along with creatine?

> Although insulin increases muscle creatine uptake, one should *avoid taking high amounts of high glycemic foods on a chronic basis as this could lead to insulin resistance*. Supplements that increase insulin sensitivity can be very beneficial in this regard. Alpha lipoic acid is probably the best choice, as it is even better than many prescription drugs at improving insulin sensitivity and also has many other beneficial effects. The recommended dosage is 100-200 mg of ALA every time creatine is consumed.


----------

